# What to use instead of J0530-J0550??!!



## kclark9789 (Feb 24, 2010)

since the Bicillin CR medicine injection codes are no longer valid- what are we supposed to be using now??  Please link me to information on where I can find something on this besides the HCPCS book.


----------



## nidhim (Feb 26, 2010)

Use Code J0559 ( Injection, penicillin G benzathine and penicillin G procaine, 2500 units) . Use this code for Bicillin CR, Bicillin C-R 900/300, Bicillin C-R Tubex. This information is available in HCPCS 2010 manual.

Hope this helps.

Nidhi M., CPC
www.symbiosisbilling.com


----------



## bhostetler (Mar 2, 2010)

*New codes for bicillin*

Does anyone know how to choose the number of units since the new code (J0559) is for only 2500 units and this medication's usual dosage is 1,250,000. Would you bill 500 units?  Am I not understanding


----------



## janny (Jun 1, 2010)

*CMS's explanation*

Found the explanation below at http://www.cms.gov/prit/pritia/itemdetail.asp?itemid=CMS1233104

"February 12: The HCPCS Level II code set are maintained by CMS. The HCPCS code set included three codes (J0530, J0540 and J0550) all for the same drug (Pen G Benzathine and Pen G Procaine). The codes were differentiated only by the dose amount. All three codes were discontinued effective 12/31/2009 and replaced with a single, new code J0559 (effective 1/1/2010) which identifies the same drug and specifies a dose of 2500 units. This is consistent with CMS' policy to use a dose amount in drug codes that represents the "lowest common denominator" as a unit that can be reported in multiples in the "units" column on a claim form - to report the actual amount administered. It is not unusual for the number of units reported to be in the hundreds. As long as the math is correct, it's not a problem."


----------

